# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الامم المتحدة ستسمح بفك تجميد 1.5 مليار دولار من الاموال الليبية

## Sad Story

*الامم المتحدة (رويترز) - قال دبلوماسيون بالامم المتحدة ان الولايات المتحدة وجنوب افريقيا توصلتا لاتفاق يوم الخميس للسماح بالافراج عن 1.5 مليار دولار من الاموال الليبية المجمدة لصالح المساعدات الانسانية وغيرها من الاحتياجات المدنية.

وقال دبلوماسيون بمجلس الامن الدولي ان الاتفاق سيتيح الافراج عن الاموال دون التصويت في المجلس على مشروع قرار امريكي قدمته واشنطن لمجلس الامن يوم الاربعاء بعدما عرقلت جنوب افريقيا طلبا امريكيا لفك تجميد الاموال في لجنة عقوبات ليبيا التابعة للامم المتحدة.*

----------


## shams spring

يلا منيح بس انشالله تروح للمحتاجين المدنيين 
... مــش تنســرق ...

----------

